# Hey y'all



## lone star tom (Jan 6, 2008)

I just came across this forum and it looks like a treasure trove of info. I have a pit building business in the Houston area. My wife and I are just getting ready to kick off our first year of competition cooking starting at the Humble Rodeo & BBQ Cookoff. We'll have plenty of cold beer so stop out and say hello. www.lonestarcustompits.com


----------



## richtee (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome, fellow smoker! You just hit the bonanza! SMF is all ya need for info and help- should ya require it.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello there Tom, glad you decided to hang around the SMF. Great bunch of people here.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, plenty of friendly folks here who love to share thier experiences, recipes, and laugths too!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Plenty of friendly folks here who are always ready to share.


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome Loan Star. Hope you enjoy the site and good luck on the competitions.


----------



## meowey (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## mossymo (Jan 7, 2008)

Lone Star Tom
Welcome to SMF and thanks for sharing your website !!!


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like you can help us as much as we can help you. Look forward to hearing some of your techniques for making award winning Q


----------



## gramason (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## coldjava (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the best group of people and the best smokin site. If you love to smoke, grill anything this is the place to perfect it Enjoy, learn, and meet a really great group.

Brent


----------



## longshot (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome,
Hope you find this site as useful as I do....

LS


----------



## flyin'illini (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome.   Your link has some neat smokers.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Lone Star to smf. Look forward to your Q.


----------



## kookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Lone Star. Lots of friendly folks here and good advice.

Kookie


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Tom. I am sure you will find what you need here.


----------



## gooose53 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!  This is a great place to learn most anything about Q!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tom!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! Those are some real nice looking pits!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice looking pits you got there!!!

I would gladly cook on one of them at the comps around Florida to help get your name out.  LOL


----------



## cman95 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!! Cool smokers ya got on that site.... wish i could afford one of them... wife would flip...hmmmm

Well as you can see the place is full of friendly folks who love to smoke and talk/show it!! Enjoy!


----------

